# New gig



## Sarge (Sep 18, 2012)

Today i officially sign the papers to start as the sous for a local Japanese restaurant. I'm ver excited wanted to work here for years. It is possibly the best sushi spot in Salt Lake, and while i won't be doing too much with that i do get to mostly run the main kitchen. Leaving a gig as head chef but at a struggling and poorly run place that i improved as much as i could but in the end the long commute (50minutes one way) and owner who won't spend money to pay for needed repairs were the end. That and his 19 yr old daughter acts like she runs the place and gets away with anything i couldn't do it any more. I'm super pumped for this and to be back in downtown SLC.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet, congrats. Good thing you won't have to drive that canyon during winter anymore. Will have to stop by and check out the new place when you get established.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome!! Grats on the new gig! The change of pace should re energize you.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats, glad you are happy with the new gig.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations.

I hope it's everything you expect it to be and more.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 18, 2012)

I know I am liking my change of type of cuisine. Granted I am only washing dishes but the change of style is very therapeutic, and fun to see something new.

Gratz on the new gig. Hope it turns out the way you want it to.


----------



## bikehunter (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats!! Must be a relief and sometimes enough is enough. Nothin' worse than working with the boss' kids. ;-)


----------



## Seth (Sep 18, 2012)

You should get a couple of new kiritsukeium to go with the new life. Congratulations.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations! It sounds like a great move!


----------



## Sarge (Sep 18, 2012)

Seth said:


> You should get a couple of new kiritsukeium to go with the new life. Congratulations.



Yeah probably end up being a usuba or mukimono over the next year already have a deba and the kiritsuke handles anything yangiba related. Handles usuba related tasks too perhaps I'll just end up even more profficient with it. I'm most excited to work with people who care about their knives like i do. 

For those in the Salt Lake area it is the "Naked Fish Japanese Bistro" Swing by I don't start till next tuesday, but you'll be hard pressed to find sushi better than they have there (my opinion which I had before I worked there)

I just got out of a meeting with the owner, he is great. There are things in the works that if we do our things correctly over the next will move us out beyond the eye of local media and hopefully bring us some national attention.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 18, 2012)

So if they were that good then it can only get better right? :knife:


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats, I hope to make a move in the near future as well. Our line of work is hard enough, being proud of our work is key to remaining as sane as possible!


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats and good luck on the new job!


----------



## Sarge (Sep 19, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Congrats, I hope to make a move in the near future as well. Our line of work is hard enough, being proud of our work is key to remaining as sane as possible!



I agree. It is funny my Mom I think was the one who has had the hardest time dealing with the change. One she liked being able to say her son was a head chef, but also she really loved the menu I put together there. 

She understands though and believes that I know what I am doing, and she supports things, my wife on the other hand is the one who pushed me to look for other things, as she could easily see while I was happy and still enjoyed my work that the joy of the place was gone. I really can't wait to get in there and get going.


----------



## chefwatson (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the job! I remember my first Sous position at a sushi bar. Uchi/Uchiko was quite an experience. I hope you get as much out of your's as I did out of mine!


----------



## Sarge (Sep 19, 2012)

chefwatson said:


> Congrats on the job! I remember my first Sous position at a sushi bar. Uchi/Uchiko was quite an experience. I hope you get as much out of your's as I did out of mine!



Get out of Town. I'm reading Tyson's book right now (uchi) and I am a big fan of his and Paul Qui from seeing Paul compete on Top Chef. That is hilarious that you mention Uchi. Our owner wants us to create a similar feel and philosophy here. Not out and out copy but apply some of those ideas and look to achieve some that atmosphere and pacing and coursing of things like they use. That is quite the place to get a start at awesome for you my man


----------



## wallawally (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Will make my way up there soon. I have been job hunting in slc the train is going to make life really good for me.


----------

